# Best film villains



## gaz

My favourite film villains-

Darth Vader
The Joker (Heath Ledger version)
Kurgen - From Highlander acted by Clancy Brown


----------



## Witan

Colonel Tavington, without a doubt


----------



## Wirt

I cant look at a fully decked-out cop and not think hes from the future out to kill john connor


----------



## Black_Widow

Hannibal Lecter (Silence of the Lambs)
Jack Torrance (Shining)
Norman Bates (Psycho)
Dr Crane/Scarecrow (Batman Begins)

Also seconding The Joker from Batman: Dark Knight!


----------



## AliBaba

I nominate "Captain Howdy" or "Pazuzu" or whatever you want to call it from The Exorcist:


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen




----------



## Witan

Almost forgot Longshanks.


----------



## jralva86

denzel washington in training day wasnt too bad.


----------



## AliBaba

IHeartSteveMcQueen said:


>


Hahaha, I knew you'd post Christoph so I held back. Some more classic Nazis:

Amon Goeth from Schindler's List










Toht


----------



## spwill

Frank Booth in Blue Velvet.


----------



## Toad Licker

There are a lot of great ones, here's one of my old favorites Eli Wallach as Tuco in The Good, The Bad and The Ugly.


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen

AliBaba said:


> Hahaha, I knew you'd post Christoph so I held back. Some more classic Nazis:
> 
> Amon Goeth from Schindler's List
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toht


I found Amon a little obvious, but then again Speilberg likes to hit his audience over the head. Landa is simply one of the best film characters ever. I'm plotting #4 for tomorrow night to tie me over for my upcoming vacation.


----------



## nubly

any villian christopher walken portrayed


----------



## Samoyed

Let's not forget this one.


----------



## AHolivier

Hannibal Lecter!


----------



## nightrain

Still creeps me out....


----------



## proximo20




----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen

proximo20 said:


>


oh so very much.


----------



## proximo20

both of them


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen




----------



## Iced Soul

Witan said:


> Colonel Tavington, without a doubt


That's who came to my mind first off.

Hannibal Lecter
Norman Bates
The Joker
Freddy Kruger (Someone who can kill you in your dreams, wins.)


----------



## nightrain




----------



## citizen_erased




----------



## cakesniffer

Anton Chigurh was the first one to come to mind. He was one badass dude.


----------



## PlayerOffGames

hexxus from ferngully


----------



## refined_rascal

Don Logan (Ben Kingsley) from the film Sexy Beast.

God - The ten commandments.

The guy who shot Bambie's mother. Whadda MOFO!


----------



## gaz

I forgot to mention-

Rutger Hauer in 'the Hitcher'
Any bad guy acted by Eli Wallach in Clint Eastwood westerns
The killer in 'wolf creek'
Tony Montana in 'scarface'


----------



## seanybhoy

The psycho b*tch outta the Stephen King Misery film.


----------



## Mr. Frostie

This:


IHeartSteveMcQueen said:


>


"Would you like me to tell you the story of LOVE and HATE, little lad?"


----------



## proximo20

How did I forget her lol


----------



## Iced Soul

seanybhoy said:


> The psycho b*tch outta the Stephen King Misery film.


Annie Wilkes, I believe her name was. She was insane.


----------



## seanybhoy

Ya no **** lol creepy too.


----------



## Joel




----------



## nightrain




----------



## Bakemono




----------



## Witan

I had a nightmare about this movie last night, and it reminded me just how ****ing scary it is.










Sam Neill in Event Horizon


----------



## leonardess

the demons in the Exorcist.


----------



## EagerMinnow84

favorite Disney villain.


----------



## Cataclysm Ballet

Marlon Brando in Apocalypse Now.

The total embodiment of war's corruption of mankind.


----------



## MrWorry




----------

